# Spurs



## RodeoLoco

I want to know your outlook on spurs. I personally love them. I have been in many incidents where they have saved me from something awful. But at a local show the other day (yesterday, actually) some one walked up to me and gave me a whole rant about how spurs are abusive. I ride with double sided spurs. When its trail riding, I ride in rounded, dull spurs. When it comes to gaming, I ride in pointed sharp spurs. But no, this was too much for this woman. My horse has no flank scars from them, other than a kick mark from another horse that got the scab ripped off a bit, but I took care of that. So, I want to know, what do people have against spurs. I am a total western person. I have only been in an English saddle once, and only for a trat around the yard, when I was looking to buy another horse. So I have never ridden without spurs.


----------



## Zeke

I think after a rider has developed a strong seat and is taught how to use spurs properly they can be a great tool. They are not for every rider on every horse in every discipline however. I usually only wear them (a small blunt rowel type) when I ride reining and that's only because they help in making my cues subtle and that's what many of the horse's I've encountered were taught with. 

I don't like seeing them in gaming just because it seems too easy for the horse to be over jabbed with them, I'm also personally not comfortable with pointed spurs. I find it hard to believe a horse is lazy enough to need something sharp to get them moving.


----------



## bubba13

What are double-sided spurs?

I find "sharp" spurs (rockgrinders or whatever) to be unnecessarily harsh. If you don't use them for general riding, why would you use them for gaming? To make the horsey go faster? Spurs should not be used for speed. Big barrel racer kicks










should not be used for speed. It's ridiculous--all it does is hurt/wind your horse, slowing him down and making him resentful.

I ride every horse with my gorgeous-favorite-oh-so-awesome custom spurs:










Blunted rowels that still have a good feel to them. I rarely use the spurs, though, even though I'm always wearing them. They are _not_ use for speed (leaning forward, smooching, and doing a thigh/heel bump accomplishes that), but they are used for refinement of cues. Roll in to move over, bend, loosen up, etc. _That_ is the intended purpose of spurs, _not_ "going fast" or "kicking."


----------



## RodeoLoco

Zeke said:


> I think after a rider has developed a strong seat and is taught how to use spurs properly they can be a great tool. They are not for every rider on every horse in every discipline however. I usually only wear them (a small blunt rowel type) when I ride reining and that's only because they help in making my cues subtle and that's what many of the horse's I've encountered were taught with.
> 
> I don't like seeing them in gaming just because it seems too easy for the horse to be over jabbed with them, I'm also personally not comfortable with pointed spurs. I find it hard to believe a horse is lazy enough to need something sharp to get them moving.


It really depends how hard the rider is with his\her heels. I am very light. But I do see your point. I have seen some gamers jabbing the heck out of their horses until they bleed. :-(


----------



## bubba13

Also, no one should get spurs until they've proven themselves ready for them. That's where the saying "earn your spurs" comes from. Until you have a quiet leg and no how to kick a horse without jabbing and poking, you DO NOT need a pair of pointed metal spikes stabbed on your heel. Statements like this:



> I have only been in an English saddle once, and only for a trat around the yard, when I was looking to buy another horse. So I have never ridden without spurs.


really concern me, because that tells me you've never learned the subtlety and refinement of leg cues that should come long before spurs are handed out.

Also,



> I have been in many incidents where they have saved me from something awful.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Zeke

Bubba makes a great point I left out...spurs should not be used when a rider kicks, ever. The right way to ride in spurs is to "roll". 

To me, no matter how light you kick it's still too much. Also, bleeding is not the only way to indicate pain and annoyance.


----------



## RodeoLoco

Bubba, double sided spurs are spurs you can flip. You can set them as sharp, or dull. And I use sharp spurs, not to make my horse go faster, but to listen to my cues better. Thats the way he was trained. I am not gouging pieces out of him. These cues are very important, because I cut cattle. I cannot use my reins all the time.


----------



## bubba13

As a general rule, if a horse is popping his tail when you kick or bump, he's been soured by spurs (or just rough kicking). And he's not running as hard as he could otherwise, AND he's most likely soured for life....that's a hard, hard problem to fix.


----------



## barrelracer892

As long as they're not abused, of course, I don't see a problem with them. I personally don't use them because my horse nor I have a need for them. They're a helpful tool that can help refine your leg aids if your horse needs a little more oomph, but I don't like seeing people use them to kick the crap out of their horse. It's just not necessary.


----------



## Zeke

RodeoLoco said:


> Bubba, double sided spurs are spurs you can flip. You can set them as sharp, or dull. And I use sharp spurs, not to make my horse go faster, but to listen to my cues better. Thats the way he was trained. I am not gouging pieces out of him. These cues are very important, because I cut cattle. I cannot use my reins all the time.


You said you use the sharp spurs when running games...that's a no no to me. Spurs in cutting, yeah sure I can see that but still doesn't NEED to be a rockgrinder type. I've seen many successful horses ridden in lesser spurs and the cues are plenty refined.


----------



## RodeoLoco

Bubba , I mean this by I have had a lot of incidents involving a green horse, that needed spurs. one time, I was on a seasoned horse that was trained with spurs. I jumped on without using them. Eventually, he reared, and I had to use my spurs to get him settled down (I mean this by heeling him forward, and turning him in circles.) And I have been riding since I has three. I think I have "earned my spurs". And I don't like English. I know a lot of people that have never ridden English and use spurs.
And Zeke.


----------



## Speed Racer

If you're just going to argue with people, why did you start a thread asking what they THOUGHT about spurs?

Did you start this thread to_ deliberately_ cause a train wreck? Because that's how it appears.

My opinion on spurs is if you've never learned the correct aids_ without_ them, then you have no business wearing them regardless of how well _you _think you ride.


----------



## bubba13

I know that if I had a rearing, panicking horse, the first thing I'd sure do is jab him with rockgrinders....


----------



## Zeke

Speed's right, this is becoming a train wreck.... Let's get back on topic and maybe keep it just to our own opinions on spurs, rather then judgements of others? 

OP thanks for putting your opinion out there, everyone is entitled to disagree once in awhile. Sorry you started to be jumped on.


----------



## SAsamone

As mentioned, I believe that spurs should be used as an extention of your heel or leg cues...in otherwords gently....I have a mare that will refuse to go anywhere if you start kicking her, and from what was said, I'm assuming she had a very rough rider at one time. The best way to make her go is to use a flash/crop. One LITTLE pop on the butt and there are no problems. That is the extent of my using any kind of outside force on a horse. If a horse doesn't want to do something after that, there is more than likely a reason in my opinion.


----------



## Xela

If you need spurs to "save you from something awful" you shouldn't be wearing spurs. Spurs are NOT for disciplinary. They are used as an extension of the leg and for refining cues. I used spurs on my old horse. Why? Because I was working on pivoting and lateral stuff and my trainer at the time suggested I use spurs so I get a precise and specific cue. I ONLY use small llittle prince of wales spurs..

I HUGELY HUGELY disagree with using spurs on a greenie. I would never use them on a greenie. I dislike spurs as a whole for the most part. Even with my old horse i'd wear them for only part of the ride and maybe a couple times a year. They make to many horses dead sided, and to many people use them who shouldn't who constantly bang away at the horse's sides.. 

You've never ridden without spurs? I have to wonder if you even know HOW to use them properly and if you are constantly putting them in use..

I would much rather see someone with a crop or dressage whip and use it ONLY when needed then use spurs constantly..


----------



## nrhareiner

I use spurs with all my horses starting at about the 4th-5th ride. If used properly there is nothing wrong with spurs.

It is people who do not under stand how and why they are used that think they are abusive.


----------



## Xela

Just curious why you do? I know your super experienced and I believe show at major shows... So I would understand that obviously you have the experience to. But curious why you use them on greenies?


----------



## nrhareiner

I use them on green horse b/c I want the horse to be very very light to my leg. So from day one I start using leg cues. If they do not move off my leg then I use the spur. It makes they very very light and reinforces the cue given. It also makes the cue very precise. Something you do not get with out spurs.


----------



## bubba13

Just because you're wearing them doesn't mean you're using them.


----------



## RodeoLoco

nrhareiner said:


> I use them on green horse b/c I want the horse to be very very light to my leg. So from day one I start using leg cues. If they do not move off my leg then I use the spur. It makes they very very light and reinforces the cue given. It also makes the cue very precise. Something you do not get with out spurs.


Exactly. This is why I always ride with spurs. It depends on the horse though. Some horses aren't very great with spurs.


----------



## Xela

bubba13 said:


> Just because you're wearing them doesn't mean you're using them.


That is IF you have a stable leg ... I see some people and I'm SHOCKED when they actually don't use them as I see lots of people constantly using them when they put their leg on...


----------



## lacyloo

I personally love my spurs... They keep my mare light and respecting my cues. Never would I EVER, kick a horse with spurs. Unless I was prepared to eat dirt :lol:


----------



## justjump

I only use my English-nubby spurs when I show, just because my horse tends to be a little more laid back and the spurs just give me a little more help with giving him more umph to the jump. I never use them at home. And nor do I kick the crap out of him either. Actually, I don't kick my horse, ever. I apply pressure and give him more of an encouraging squeeze and he responds to that.

Rockgrinders are fine with me if they arent sharp. If used properly, then why not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13




----------



## justjump

bubba13 said:


>


Those make me want to throw up just looking at them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessskater

bubba13 said:


>


That makes me sick:shock:


----------



## lacyloo

Looks like a human version of those artificial cock fighting spurs. Ouch


----------



## SAsamone

Absolutely disgusting!!

I also want to touch on a point that I think some of you missed that was mentioned...ornamental reasons!! I think i mentioned that I rarely use spurs, and prefer to use a crop. When I go to shows, I wear spurs #1 to make my cues more subtle, and #2 because they really dress up a Western outfit, in my opinion.


----------



## nrhareiner

Although I do think some pick their spurs b/c of the way they look, it has nothing to do with why most of the people I know have them. Yes it is nice that they look nice as it is part of the whole picture. However most of the time they are covered up by pants or chaps so you can not even see them.


----------



## SAsamone

good point ^^ I'm not saying everyone does it, was just pointing it out becuase someone on the previous page mentioned it


----------



## RodeoLoco

bubba13 said:


>


I noticed about , hm. Three things about these. One, you don't see people riding with these kinds of spurs. I personally, have never even heard of these. Second, these look ancient. Third, if you aren't rough, even with these spurs, spurs cause no harm.


----------



## bubba13

Medieval ******purs. Standard fare back in the day!

There's no way even the best rider in the world could guarantee that there would be no injuries from those brutal things. They were designed to gouge exhausted (or extremely "spirited" and crazy) horses into the fray of battle, and I imagine they accomplished their job quite nicely.


----------



## Zeke

honestly bubba, I value your opinion on this subject but, what was the point of posting that picture? those spurs are looooong outdated and nothing like the spurs this conversation is concerning, which I guess I assumed were things riders would actually consider using today in everyday riding and competition.


----------



## RodeoLoco

Zeke said:


> honestly bubba, I value your opinion on this subject but, what was the point of posting that picture? those spurs are looooong outdated and nothing like the spurs this conversation is concerning, which I guess I assumed were things riders would actually consider using today in everyday riding and competition.


I agree with Zeke. There was no need to post this picture.


----------



## lacyloo

Drools... :lol:


----------



## bsms

bubba13 said:


>


I wonder if that is what the cowboy in Colorado was wearing when he spurred holes in Trooper's sides before we got him...

Over two years later, he still has a scar the size of a silver dollar on his right side. Happily, he is finally starting to trust humans again, but I have yet to touch him with my heel. Even my 85 lb daughter finds a bit of calf is enough.


----------



## RodeoLoco

lacyloo said:


> Drools... :lol:


Those are beautiful! I love custom spurs .


----------



## SAsamone

bsms said:


>


He's a beauty!! Good luck with him  He seems happy now!!


----------



## shootist4

I think using spurs is fine, as long as the're used correctly. I learned to ride my horse without spurs. After a while, I decided to try a pair, due to my horse will get stubborn once in a while and not respond to my leg cues. My horse generally cues very light, and I never kick him. I do most of my riding and never use my spurs, but when he ignores my cue, I just turn my heel in and give him a roll with my spur. That gets his attention and the problem gets solved. I use a set of spurs with very mild flat tipped rollers.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

RodeoLoco said:


> I want to know your outlook on spurs. I personally love them. I have been in many incidents where they have saved me from something awful. But at a local show the other day (yesterday, actually) some one walked up to me and gave me a whole rant about how spurs are abusive.


I used to ride with spurs. Main reason is that I have very long legs. With a long shank, I would only have to move my foot a small amount to brush the spur on the horse (as opposed to moving my entire leg to make contact with my heel). My horse has become pretty responsive to slight leg/calf pressure and I just don't need them anymore. (I think the use of spurs has helped him become more responsive to subtle cues.) They are also one more thing to keep clean and the metal tends to leave marks on boots.. 

I sometimes use spurs just for "looks," especially at old-west events, but don't use them on my current horse. 

It is like any other tool and can be use properly or improperly. I find it interesting some people will cringe at the sight of spurs, but have no problem with a bit that is much easier to misuse or cause harm. People can have interesting pre-conceptions on things.

The main reason I currently keep spurs around at the moment it to annoy people like the one who gave you the rant. I have been on the lookout for some of the really big "pizza cutter" type with some loud jingle-bobs. I wouldn't want to ride in something like that, but I do enjoy the looks on some people's faces when they _think_ you plan to use them "to make the horse go faster!" LOL


----------



## RodeoLoco

Tazmanian Devil said:


> I used to ride with spurs. Main reason is that I have very long legs. With a long shank, I would only have to move my foot a small amount to brush the spur on the horse (as opposed to moving my entire leg to make contact with my heel). My horse has become pretty responsive to slight leg/calf pressure and I just don't need them anymore. (I think the use of spurs has helped him become more responsive to subtle cues.) They are also one more thing to keep clean and the metal tends to leave marks on boots..
> 
> I sometimes use spurs just for "looks," especially at old-west events, but don't use them on my current horse.
> 
> It is like any other tool and can be use properly or improperly. I find it interesting some people will cringe at the sight of spurs, but have no problem with a bit that is much easier to misuse or cause harm. People can have interesting pre-conceptions on things.
> 
> The main reason I currently keep spurs around at the moment it to annoy people like the one who gave you the rant. I have been on the lookout for some of the really big "pizza cutter" type with some loud jingle-bobs. I wouldn't want to ride in something like that, but I do enjoy the looks on some people's faces when they _think_ you plan to use them "to make the horse go faster!" LOL


I agree totally!


----------



## goldilockz

JMO here. As always, it depends on the horse. I am not sure where I stand on spurs. I tend to lean toward the belief that they are a good tool when a rider's leg is noticeably longer, and extends far enough past the horse's belly to make it uncomfortable for the rider to lift the leg high enough to nudge. My DH is 6'3" and once he's more comfortable riding, he will need spurs to help his long limbs reach our QH's belly. Otherwise, she may never feel his feet, at least not in the right spot, to move out.


----------



## Fort fireman

I compare spurs to bits in alot of ways. Theyare only as abusive or gentle as the hands or legs of the person using them. If the person is heavy handed it doesn't matter what bit one uses it will hurt. If the person uses leg alllllll the time or is to heavy on the leg the spur is going to hurt. Can Spurs hurt a horse. Absolutely they can. Are they a good tool when needed. Yes, when used appropriately.
I've never really used my spurs for forward motion much. I rely on body position and maybe some calf pressure to move out. I will roll a spur to get my horse to move the front end over, bend the ribs a bit or move the hind end. Lateral work mostly and always lightly. Just like a Bridle bit. light cues consistantly lead to a light horse.
They do help also cause I am 6'2" and If I try to use my leg without them it can be tough consideing my heel is 3-4 inches below the horses barrel.


----------



## SAsamone

has anyone had a horse that was trained to lower their head by spur? I rode a horse for a friend once, and her horse was trained that if you touched her with the spurs, she would lower her head/slow her stride. It was kinda funky.


----------



## bubba13

Never heard of it for lowering the head, but for slowing down, sure. That's fairly common in Western Pleasure--"spur stop." Because you're supposed to show on a draped rein and are penalized for pulling on the bit to slow down...


----------



## SAsamone

Oh, neat- that makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Dustan

bubba13 said:


> As a general rule, if a horse is popping his tail when you kick or bump, he's been soured by spurs (or just rough kicking). And he's not running as hard as he could otherwise, AND he's most likely soured for life....that's a hard, hard problem to fix.


General Rule? I have had a few (being about 20/30) breakers the do it when I just ask them to me, they just don't want to do it hahaha


----------



## JoeyAndPacman

Well,With my Horses.I use the reins to keep my horses running.I never grew up with Spurs.And might never,Im not saying that Spurs are bad.Im just saying that I just think,Reins might be another salution.Like,I said I have nothing against spurs.And I think their a good thing,To keep your horse going like during Barrel Racing(in which I do with my horses).But,I have a little itchy with Sharp Spurs,I worry about the horse when someone has those GIANT sharp,pointy spurs.But Dull sided spurs are perfectly dine


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I don't see a problem with spurs my mare tends to get a bit stiff and not want to bend but with a bump from my spur she gets the idea. Now I use little bumpers and I don't kick the crap out if her they are simply to get her to move over, bend or refocus back on me as I don't like to carry a crop they also cone in handy when she's being difficult going forward again just a bump gets her to move out now. As mentioned before though I don't use them constantly and I don't rely on them for speed when we are competing. My friend has little spiky ones that her horse listens better to then the bumpers she had but most of us(5 girls ) use the same bumpers


----------



## shmurmer4

nrhareiner said:


> I use spurs with all my horses starting at about the 4th-5th ride. If used properly there is nothing wrong with spurs.
> 
> It is people who do not under stand how and why they are used that think they are abusive.


 This, Exactly.


----------

